# US Soccer's 100 $Million$ War Chest



## younothat (May 22, 2017)

*US Soccer’s $100 million a long time in the making*
http://www.starsandstripesfc.com/2017/5/18/15639840/us-soccer-100-million-a-long-time-in-the-making

"The American soccer world has been riled up since Grant Wahl reported that the US Soccer Federation has over $100 million in assets being spent on nothing in particular"

"That is a lot of money to _not_ be spent on furthering soccer in these United States but the reality is this hoarding strategy has been in place for some time"

https://www.si.com/planet-futbol/2017/05/02/usmnt-world-cup-qualifying-orlando-city-stadium-red-bull-arena-hex?sdf#planet-futbol/2017/05/02/us-soccer-national-training-center

"U.S. Soccer made a $46 million net profit off the Copa América Centenario last year and now has a surplus in excess of $100 million. So what is the federation going to do with some of that money?

So what should really be done with all the money us soccer has?


----------



## NoGoal (May 22, 2017)

younothat said:


> *US Soccer’s $100 million a long time in the making*
> http://www.starsandstripesfc.com/2017/5/18/15639840/us-soccer-100-million-a-long-time-in-the-making
> 
> "The American soccer world has been riled up since Grant Wahl reported that the US Soccer Federation has over $100 million in assets being spent on nothing in particular"
> ...


Use the money as what the other FIFA Soccer Federations do and that is to incentivize their members to vote for the US to host a Mens World Cup.


----------



## younothat (May 22, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Use the money as what the other FIFA Soccer Federations do and that is to incentivize their members to vote for the US to host a Mens World Cup.


Not sure if you're joking but USA is already the lone serious bidder to co-host the 2026 World Cup with Mexico and Canada

How about using the money to offer some alternatives to the current pay to play model(s)?

Invest in facilities, coaching education, and programs that get more players involved.  Instead of the thousands per player that clubs charge how about nominal registration fees, coaches getting supple-mentally paid by us soccer to run a curriculum, and more facilities that can be used  without the high field rental fees per hour(s).


----------



## JJP (May 22, 2017)

The amount of money generated by the men's World Cup is just ridiculous.  The reality is that men's World Cup could probably generate ten times more revenue than it actually does.  What FIFA does is instead of selling broadcast rights directly, they sell broadcast rights to middlemen, who then sell those rights to TV stations in various nations with a HUGE markup.

The middlemen then kickback a chunk of their profit to FIFA officials.

There is more than enough money to fund every federations soccer needs.  There's not enough money to pay for soccer and the lavish lifestyle of FIFA officials.


----------



## NoGoal (May 22, 2017)

younothat said:


> Not sure if you're joking but USA is already the lone serious bidder to co-host the 2026 World Cup with Mexico and Canada
> 
> How about using the money to offer some alternatives to the current pay to play model(s)?
> 
> Invest in facilities, coaching education, and programs that get more players involved.  Instead of the thousands per player that clubs charge how about nominal registration fees, coaches getting supple-mentally paid by us soccer to run a curriculum, and more facilities that can be used  without the high field rental fees per hour(s).


It was a joke, but good to know Sunil Gulati upped his bribe...I mean bid for the 2026 FIFA World Cup.


----------



## JJP (Jul 9, 2017)

TCD said:


> maybe they should spend it on scholarships for kids to attend soccer training academies (whose parents can't afford the cost or time commitment of year round club soccer). after watching the usmnt stink up the field today against panama in their first game of gold cup, I might be willing to chip in a couple of bucks. seriously, is that the best we have? I love club soccer for my kids but I can afford the cost and time commitment. How many great players are we missing out on because of our system?


We are not missing out any great players.  It's nice that Arena is trying to take MLS talent into the US National team, but they are just not good enough.

Money alone will not solve the development problems.  If you look at true soccer countries, they have some combination of massive numbers of talented kids playing street ball and legit academies, unlike the US.

 I am 100% certain that US soccer officials, like soccer officials all around the world, will divert a nice chunk of that money into their pockets.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 10, 2017)

As I look back on my life...I should have been a FIFA official. I would be living large now.


----------



## younothat (Jul 11, 2017)

US Soccer Federation will be adding to chest with the Gold Cup ongoing.  Another 20-40 million?   Those game have been selling out and the new kits are expensive if not attractive

Investment bankers are involved with that amount of money I've learn, the wall street mob is going to get some...

Instead of hiding the money & running how about investing in more Soccer Infrastructure?  more fields to play on ,  training facilitates,  coaching educational programs, etc.

What about Partnering with  middle or high school programs and offering coaching education so kids have actual soccer trained coaches rather than the history or gym rat teacher who just happens to be a part time soccer buff.

How can the Federation get more kids involved to broaden the appeal of soccer to a wider demographic?   Perhaps futsal programs at elementary school where most have black tops anyway,  offer some alternatives to the basketball on courts or something alone those lines.    Seems like US soccer could do much more with the kind of $ they are generating  & basically sitting on.


----------



## younothat (Oct 18, 2017)

Well, Well the chest keeps getting bigger and the $ is apparently not being spent on improving soccer in the US yet.

U.S. Soccer Holds Surplus of Between $130-$140 Million
https://www.si.com/soccer/2017/10/18/us-soccer-federation-surplus

A source with direct knowledge of the situation says the actual number on the surplus is significantly higher: Between $130 million and $140 million.

While a significant portion of that surplus needs to be kept in reserve, U.S. Soccer has yet to decide on what to spend the rest of that money. Board discussions have centered on capital investments in infrastructure, youth development and new uses of technology to identify talent. But everyone has their own idea on what they think the surplus should go toward.

In May, SI.com reported that part of the surplus was being earmarked for a project called the "Innovate to Grow Fund," which would stimulate growth among membership at all levels, from the grassroots and up. U.S. Soccer was also engaged in talks over building a national training center with the surplus funds.

Meanwhile the Lack of Pay Keeps Kyle Martino, Others From Running for U.S. Soccer President
https://www.si.com/soccer/2017/10/18/us-soccer-president-election-kyle-martino-paid-position

The biggest barrier to entry for potentially qualified U.S. Soccer presidential candidates is that the job is an unpaid position. Former USMNT player and current NBC analyst Kyle Martino told SI.com the time for change is now and he seriously considered running for president, but he decided he couldn’t afford to give up his TV commentary role and take a full-time position for no money.

Several other potential candidates have said the same. Gulati earns money from teaching at Columbia University and his six-figure salary as a member of the FIFA Council. I’m told that the board of U.S. Soccer has had discussions—though not serious ones—about making the presidency a paid position, but that change likely won’t happen until after Gulati leaves office.


----------

